# Timber cutter/skidder operater looking for work



## Watson394xp (Oct 29, 2014)

Things have gotten slow for the man I work for an just seeing what else is out there.. I've been cuttin since I was 14/15.. My dad is a logger but we don't talk or get along.. But I grow up in a logging family.. I've ran skidder for as long as I can remember an all different kinds from new to beyond wore out junk.. I'm located In se Ohio an don't care to travel as long as it's worth it..You reply here or pm me.. Thanks Alan


----------



## ScottEve (Dec 9, 2014)

Watson394xp said:


> Things have gotten slow for the man I work for an just seeing what else is out there.. I've been cuttin since I was 14/15.. My dad is a logger but we don't talk or get along.. But I grow up in a logging family.. I've ran skidder for as long as I can remember an all different kinds from new to beyond wore out junk.. I'm located In se Ohio an don't care to travel as long as it's worth it..You reply here or pm me.. Thanks Alan




We are located in Northern Florida just in case you consider moving. In need of one buncher operator and one skidder operator.


----------



## Watson394xp (Dec 9, 2014)

ScottEve said:


> We are located in Northern Florida just in case you consider moving. In need of one buncher operator and one skidder operator.


What kind of money we talking?


----------



## ScottEve (Dec 10, 2014)

Watson394xp said:


> What kind of money we talking?



$20 an hour. Potentials of earning more depending on work hours since we pay overtime as well.


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

still looking? how about relocation?


----------



## Watson394xp (Dec 14, 2014)

$$$$$ talks an ******** walks


----------



## Watson394xp (Apr 26, 2015)

Well looking for opportunities.... Been off past 2wks cuz weather an etc... any offers willing to travel for right job an. $$$$$


----------



## Watson394xp (May 17, 2015)

Bump this up


----------

